# Who has wireless earbuds



## SheriV (Apr 11, 2017)

What do you guys have

I bought some Samsung gear iconix. Theyre clear but not loud enough-it occurred to me i should probably change the ear pieces for better noise cancelling. 

I just ordered the hubs some jaybird x2. I hope they don't suck


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 11, 2017)

got these off amazon for $25 and I have to say they have great sound and the battery lasts a long time. get them and you wont be disapointed. search "NMPB S2"


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2017)

It's not the plugs it's the phone. iPhones 5 have shit vol compared to iPhone 4.Download an app for increasing vol.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## meanstreek (Apr 11, 2017)

not great post

ear buds 

who cares 

trump luv


----------



## SheriV (Apr 11, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> It's not the plugs it's the phone. iPhones 5 have shit vol compared to iPhone 4.Download an app for increasing vol.
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>




ya-
the gear iconix self store music, and are biometric- velocimeter and hr monitor-and don't need to connect to your phone but can add your workout based on hr to samsung health if you want- I hate using my phone for music and someone stole my ipod (and my favorite wired earbuds Ive had for 6 years- grrr) 


I'll check those out heck- thanx


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Apr 11, 2017)

I use the lg it's nice for everything except when your on the flat bench. Bitch just falls off I gotta come up with something different. I see these young cats with these big ass Dr dre beats on they head. $300 for them mofo's 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Apr 11, 2017)

every review I see for dre beats say theyre overrated and overpriced

I have an old as fuck laptop with beats by dre speakers in it and it honestly has excellent sound for a laptop

cpl of my friends swear by bose


----------



## blackwax (Apr 11, 2017)

I have the Bragi "The Heaphone" and many others. Bragi don't sound the best but there is no cable and they stay in ears well. Bose soundsport have cable between the earbuds but sound very good.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 12, 2017)

ya_ I dont think he minds the wire in between


my iconx dont have a wire
my criteria there was to replace my ipod and earbuds in one shot
it was a pain moving ipod files to mp3 then uploading them to the buds tho


----------



## SheriV (Apr 13, 2017)

got the jaybird x2's in today- and the sound is absolutely awesome- as is their bluetooth range

I went outside, shut my front door (big ass leaded glass thing) and walked 30 ft away from my phone and these things never missed a step

but then AFTER I get them I find out both the freedom f-5 and x3 also have an app in the play store to play with an equalizer on them

these things are pretty good sized for wireless buds but fit very securely and the cord is super lightweight/controller in extra lightweight. I havent tied them for calls because I could care less about that feature

I bid on a pair of x3 on ebay that someone supposedly opened and used once as a gift and never used em


I also scoped out how to solder in new batteries cuz I like these that much


----------



## ROID (Apr 17, 2017)

Beats..

Ear buds, not those bulky ear muffs looking things.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 18, 2017)

you like em? 
reviews I read said

beats<jaybirds<bose
for similarly featured buds


----------



## blackwax (Apr 18, 2017)

i have the beats buds and i think they suck compared to the bose or jbl. plus they don't actually seal the ear canal. that plastic piece that holds them on the ear sucks too. don't buy the hype.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2017)

ROID said:


> Beats..
> 
> Ear buds, not those bulky ear muffs looking things.



I got the same. Noise cancelling. Got good battery life. I can park my phone in the locker and move around the gym without loss of sound.

Not cheap though


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Tesla (Apr 19, 2017)

I have The Jaybird Freedom F-5's. Pricey at $129, but I love them and The EQ app.


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

The rubber ear pieces work. Just get the right size. Comes with 3 or 4.

I like them


----------



## CG (Apr 24, 2017)

i always thought it was bullshit and didnt buy in to the hype till i found a pair of powerbeats2 for 90 on groupon.. given that i had 120 in groupon credit, it was essentially free, and i couldnt be happier tbh


----------



## darrell_w (Apr 30, 2017)

Powerbeats2 rock my ears and I can't hear like I use to...rock on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2017)

Powerbeats 3 start to fuck with my iPhone when I'm sweating it up. Volume drops and pauses - its infuriating!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Apr 30, 2017)

I just bought these I tried the wifeys beats but apparently they don't work with my s7 android 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## ROID (May 1, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Powerbeats 3 start to fuck with my iPhone when I'm sweating it up. Volume drops and pauses - its infuriating!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I'll sell you my beats 2 for a plane ticket down under.


----------



## 45PRs (May 2, 2017)

I don't think I could ever go wireless.  Right now I'm using Bose headphones and am loving them like McLovin loves Jesus.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (May 6, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> I just bought these I tried the wifeys beats but apparently they don't work with my s7 android
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So these came in today pretty bad ass. Very comfortable and loud as hell 10 times better than the lg I paid $60 for

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## BFHammer (May 6, 2017)

The wife has beats she won in a office contest, my Bose kicks them fairly easily.  Most people that use beats jack the volume so much its just noise at that point vs quality.  They are both overpriced.  I'd go with the $16 set posted above for workouts, you can get like 20 sets for the same as a beats.


----------



## ROID (May 7, 2017)

They are over priced somewhat.  I've tried knock off brands and the sound quality isnt there but the range and battery life are the seemed to be similar.


----------



## ROID (May 7, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Powerbeats 3 start to fuck with my iPhone when I'm sweating it up. Volume drops and pauses - its infuriating!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Did you have the pb 2s before or did you use your new connections and start out with 3s ?

Try putting the cord opposite. If you wear it behind your neck the let it hang around the front or vice versa.

It could just be your penis is too large.


----------



## Tesla (May 7, 2017)

Jaybird Freedom F5's....NO CONTEST!!!


----------



## SheriV (May 7, 2017)

Tesla said:


> Jaybird Freedom F5's....NO CONTEST!!!




I checked those out too



I have bigger fish to fry- I whipped my cell and cracked the screen right in between the case and shatter proof glass protector
new ear buds will have to wait *sigh*


----------



## ROID (May 9, 2017)

Damn auto correct.

Jay bird f5s ...

The name is worth 200$


----------



## clicting (May 9, 2017)

Skull candy in ear buds. They have a no questions asked return policy. I mailed aome in when they broke after 2-3 years. They just sent me replacements.


----------



## solidassears (May 15, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> got these off amazon for $25 and I have to say they have great sound and the battery lasts a long time. get them and you wont be disapointed. search "NMPB S2"
> 
> 
> I got a set of these and they work great, comfortable, good sound quality, I'd buy them again.. My wife got a set of DearEar buds; don't waste your money, POS. The charge lasts less than an hour. and they're way expensive.


----------

